
Why White School Districts Have So Much More Money - laurex
https://www.npr.org/2019/02/26/696794821/why-white-school-districts-have-so-much-more-money
======
jchallis
Property Taxes is the simple two word answer. White School Districts come from
proportionally wealthier tax bases.

